# Good Silat schools in NY



## alexk (Nov 17, 2005)

Greetings everyone!

I'd really appreciate information on quality Silat schools in Manhatten or Brooklyn.
I'm not looking for any particular style.  I can't even if I wanted to, 
as I am a complete beginner in Indonesian martial arts.  And, frankly speaking, not much of an expert in MA in general.  

Here are the things that are important for me:

1. Competent teacher.  
That's the most important part of it.  I want somebody who really understands the art he's teaching and is able to communicate it to the students.  

2. Sound training methodology.  
There must be a well established and proven way of taking a person from point A, a beginner, to point B, competent practitioner.

3. A good mix of beginner and advanced students.  

4. Should have classes weekday evening or on the weekends.

5.  It should be a practical self-defence   and have health benefits (or at least not bad for health)

Well, are there Silat schools like that in NY or should I be looking for another style?

thanks,
   -- Alex.


----------



## Franc0 (Nov 18, 2005)

You many want to look up Roberto Torres. He teaches Talio Silat and is very good from what I've heard. I know he's in N.Y. but I'm not sure what part of N.Y. he's in. Also Pembantu Guru Andrew Astle teaches Serak Silat in the Cortland Syracuse area.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

Where were these people when I was living in Syracuse?!?


----------



## alexk (Nov 18, 2005)

masterfinger, thank you for the info!
member.php?u=2048


----------



## silat (Nov 18, 2005)

alexk said:
			
		

> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I'd really appreciate information on quality Silat schools in Manhatten or Brooklyn.
> I'm not looking for any particular style. I can't even if I wanted to,
> ...


 
Alexk,

These are the ones I know of in NY;

*Poekoelan Tjimindie Tulen*
*Tulen Center New York City*
*248 W 14th, #2*
*New York, NY 10011 *
*212-645-6661*

*Perisai Diri*
*Silat PD School*
*743 8th Avenue*
*between 46th & 47th Street # 3rd Floor*
*New York, NY 10036*
http://www.silatpdusa.com/

*Mande Muda*
*Bill Econopouly*
*New York*
*918-734-6404*
econ@pikilia.com

Hope this helps you, I know Silat can be hard to find!

Sincerely,
Teacher: Eddie Ivester


----------



## alexk (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi!  

Thanks for the info on schools. As a matter of fact, I'm running out of my house to get to the class in *Perisai Diri
*They start at 11.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2005)

Good luck! Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## alexk (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

I went to the Guru Yana Persiai Diri school yesterday and I can tell that it actually exceeded my expectations!

While this school might not be right for everyone, it felt right for me.

Here is what I enjoyed about it:

1. It's not commercial.  No one was trying to sell me anything.  I had a free lesson.  I didn't even have to ask.  It was the most obvious thing to do -- just change and start training with the group.  

2. Training starts and ends with meditation and breathing exersises.  Some people might not like it, but I find it helpful to put myself into the right state of mind.

3. The instructor is friendly, enthusiastic about Silat and seems very competent.  How do I know he is competent, if I&#8217;m not an expert in MA and can&#8217;t really judge his technique?  Well, there is something in his demeanor that, in my experience, is common to all great MA people, I&#8217;ve met &#8211; the form of quiet, relaxed confidence.  People who&#8217;ve studied MA for a while may probably know what I mean.  It&#8217;s when a person is sure that what he does works, so they don&#8217;t have to posture, bully, and bluster.  
Also, the fact that the moves that he showed during the class were pretty effective on different kinds students, some bigger then him, helped me to confirm that first impression I&#8217;ve got.

4. A pretty good mix of student of different levels.  I was the least skillful of the group, but there were a few beginners in the group as well.   Also, there were guys who are quite good and one guy who won some kind of MA championship (being a bit overwhelmed with all the new info I didn&#8217;t quite catch what kind of MA championship it was).  All advanced students were helpful and friendly.

5. The style is brutal, simple and sophisticated all at the same time.  Movement and awareness of your opponent are emphasized.  I&#8217;ll post more about the style and the training methods in 3 to 4 months. Right now, I don&#8217;t feel competent to discuss it.  One thing I&#8217;d mention now is that I have some Russian Systema background and some of the moves seemed very familiar to me.  Especially when the instructor started to show the takedowns, they not just looked, but were exactly like what we practiced in the Systema class.  

   Well, that&#8217;s all for now.  If I discover something worth sharing with the group, I&#8217;ll post it.

   [FONT=&quot]   -- Alex.[/FONT]


----------



## brothershaw (Nov 20, 2005)

Glad you found something.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

Good for you! Yes, please post about your experiences!


----------



## Kiai Carita (Dec 1, 2005)

alexk said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I went to the Guru Yana Persiai Diri school yesterday and I can tell that it actually exceeded my expectations!
> 
> ...



Peace to all, 

Alex, congratulations for joining Guru Yana and his PD class. PD is a very good system and Guru Yana is a very good silat man with a lifetime of experience. He began studying silat Cimande when he was 4 years old! So he is also an authority on the cultural background of silat. 

The founder of PD studied many different silat styles and also Chinese MA and the PD system is his synthesis of all he knew. It is a great school and very well respected in Indonesia. You have made a very good choice.

Warm salaams to all,
KC


----------



## K.. (Jul 26, 2012)

I know this is a really old topic and I hope I'm not making a mistake by bringing it back from the dead, but I have been frantically searching for a Silat school in the vein of how alexk describes his experience with Guru Yana. It seems that his website is not working anymore. Has he stopped teaching or moved away? I would really like it if spumone can direct to a school that has no commercial desires with a spiritual component to its practice. Thank you all.

One last thing the Malaysian Silat technique is my preference and I know one can't get picky with Silat since it is so hard to come by as it is. but if there is anyone who can direct me for schools in the New York City area that would be wonderful.


----------



## burleighgirly (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi K, I previously had listed the PDUSA site on my school's site - it was working at one time. The website appears no longer valid, but I found a listing here which includes a phone number and might help you in your search. Good luck.


----------



## simonsr (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Most of this information seems to be outdated. I have been doing some research of my own trying to find out a reputable Silat school in the City. It has been a challenge to say the least.

The good news is that Guro Yana is back from Indonesia. He will be teaching  again from January 10, 2016 to August 2016. We will meet at Simple Studios from 10:00 AM to Noon the studio is located at 134West 29th Street, second floor. Only student willing to commit should apply. It will be an honor and privilege to train with Guro Yana. Lets make the most of it. I hope to see many of you there. For additional information go to: Tharyana Sastranegara | Facebook


----------



## kojinko (Jun 15, 2016)

simonsr said:


> Hello everyone,
> Most of this information seems to be outdated. I have been doing some research of my own trying to find out a reputable Silat school in the City. It has been a challenge to say the least.
> 
> The good news is that Guro Yana is back from Indonesia. He will be teaching  again from January 10, 2016 to August 2016. We will meet at Simple Studios from 10:00 AM to Noon the studio is located at 134West 29th Street, second floor. Only student willing to commit should apply. It will be an honor and privilege to train with Guro Yana. Lets make the most of it. I hope to see many of you there. For additional information go to: Tharyana Sastranegara | Facebook


Hi.  What day is class for school and how much for class fee?  I want to learn.


----------



## Mr Mojo Lane (Sep 29, 2016)

Is Guro Lana still in NYC?


----------

